# le barchesse (near Venice)-keep or toss?



## elaine (Apr 27, 2012)

I just got a match for Le Barchesse (RCI# 1649) for summer 2013. It is a 1Br that sleeps 5. We have 5. I know it's hard to get more than 4 person units. I have a search for Venice/Rome/Amalfi areas (plus French Riviera and London---yeah, I know--good luck to me). Reviews make me a little nervous to take Barchesse---I don't want to spend all our FF miles on airfare and then be in yucky place. I would rather do hotels and pay OOP. We plan to go on a cruise the 2nd week. I also have  2BR @ Oberstaufen (#2029), for 2 weeks after Barchesse, but might have to toss that, as Munich might not be in the plans now.
What do tuggers think? I have until COB Monday. thanks, Elaine


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 28, 2012)

I have not stayed at the resort, but it is one that comes up quite a bit on RCI Europe.  I once contemplated it a few years ago, but started looking at transportation back and forth to Venice and decided it was much better to be right in Venice even if that meant using a hotel.

For London, you might try SFX. They got me a 2BR there recently.


----------



## spencersmama (Apr 28, 2012)

What is your goal of the trip?  If you book a cruise, where would you visit?  For instance, there are Greek Island cruises that leaves from Venice.  I'd fly in to Venice a couple of days early and stay in Venice in a hotel for a couple of nights touring before the cruise.  Then after the cruise, I'd rent a car and go to Germany for the second week.  You could visit Bavaria, the alps, King Ludwig's castles, and fly home from Munich.  You would get a nice variety of European from this trip. 

La Barchesse seems as though it will be a drive from places you will want to visit.  If I'm spending time and money to travel and see the sights, I prefer to stay close rather than spend time in transit.  If your goal is to see different areas in Italy, it may be a good choice.  Of course, I haven't stayed at the resort, so I can't speak for the size of the units or quality.  I'm just going based on TUG reviews.  

You also said you have 5 in your party.  Are some of them kids or teens?  I'm planning a trip to Europe in summer of 2013 also with my family, and most likely, my mother.  I'm waiting on final travel plans to see what flights are available through our frequent flier points.  Interestingly, I've read that there is an overabundance of cruises in Europe for this summer (2012) and great deals can be had.  Figures I'm a year late!


----------

